# Got some new shoes! 19" S4 Peelers



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Just picked these up yesterday for the wife's car since she was in need of new tires. Its amazing how expensive tires are. For just a few hundred more you can get a new set of wheels with nearly new rubber on them. Anyways, on to the pictures....I wish I had some "befores" to show how dirty they were (With some nasty tar splatter all over the inside, but after a few hours of scrubbing they look like new! Can't wait to put them on along with the lowering springs I have waiting.... :thumbup:

19x8.5 et43 B8 S4 Peeler (255/35ZR19 Continental Sport Contact 3):


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Those will look nice!

255 may get a lil rubbing


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Seki said:


> :thumbup:


The rear looks off... :screwy:

j/k Should look good!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

I know the trick to get the VW center cap to fit the Audi hole. 

I had the same wheels but deleted the pics after I sold the car...


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

What is it?....I'm probably going to leave the Audi ones in since the black VW ones won't blend as nice, but I'm down to learn any tricks....:thumbup:


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Make sure you get hubcentric rings. Those wheels (if OEM) are 66.6 center bore, and the CC is traditional 57.1mm VW centerbore.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

sugmag said:


> Make sure you get hubcentric rings. Those wheels (if OEM) are 66.6 center bore, and the CC is traditional 57.1mm VW centerbore.


Already gottem....thanks for posting though :beer::thumbup:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Lower it! Wheels look good though!


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Cspence said:


> What is it?....I'm probably going to leave the Audi ones in since the black VW ones won't blend as nice, but I'm down to learn any tricks....:thumbup:


I went to CVS and bought a 10 pack of "scunci" brand skinny hair bands. My wife uses them to put her hair in a pony tail, but she only had one I could find . They make a small size and a large, get the small ones and stretch it over the prongs on the back of the VW center cap and snap it on. It fills the gap perfectly and you can't see it. I never had a cap come off. I got the tip from someone at passatworld.com and it worked for me.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

f.rizzo said:


> I went to CVS and bought a 10 pack of "scunci" brand skinny hair bands. My wife uses them to put her hair in a pony tail, but she only had one I could find . They make a small size and a large, get the small ones and stretch it over the prongs on the back of the VW center cap and snap it on. It fills the gap perfectly and you can't see it. I never had a cap come off. I got the tip from someone at passatworld.com and it worked for me.


I'll be damned....never would of thought of that :thumbup:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

f.rizzo said:


> I went to CVS and bought a 10 pack of "scunci" brand skinny hair bands. My wife uses them to put her hair in a pony tail, but she only had one I could find . They make a small size and a large, get the small ones and stretch it over the prongs on the back of the VW center cap and snap it on. It fills the gap perfectly and you can't see it. I never had a cap come off. I got the tip from someone at passatworld.com and it worked for me.


God damn you guys are creative.

Rims look Bee U Tee Full. I've always liked these rims. Good luck and slow down when you see a bump or pothole.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Well they're on...now she just needs to go DOWN! Maybe next weekend...


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Best looking wheels ever!
:thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Same wheels come on the Golf .:R.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

FastB7S4 said:


> Same wheels come on the Golf .:R.


Similar...


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

i stand corrected. :beer:


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

Are all four wheels running 255/35-19? Any issues running that size tire on the CC?


----------



## flexnix (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice! Congrats. :beer:


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

DomozitoLK said:


> Are all four wheels running 255/35-19? Any issues running that size tire on the CC?


Yea, 255/35 all around, no problems at all at stock ride height. We'll see how it does when it gets dropped...


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Sitting perfect now! No rubbing as of yet....we'll see as the springs settle a little. BTW I used FK springs for those that may be wondering...


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks sa-weeeeet!!


----------



## SRB-CC (Mar 25, 2012)

where did you buy these wheels if you dont mind me asking


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

WOW man, the car looks MEAN. the wheels are perfection.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I think I know which wheels I am putting on. Wondering if it will look as good on white?


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Very VERY nice !!!!! They're my favorite wheels on anything and everything. Did you use spacers ?


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

SRB-CC said:


> where did you buy these wheels if you dont mind me asking


I bought them a guy on Audizine who had a new S4....just lucked out :thumbup:




1.8turboB5 said:


> WOW man, the car looks MEAN. the wheels are perfection.





milan187 said:


> I think I know which wheels I am putting on. Wondering if it will look as good on white?


Thanks guys :beer:



TheDoc46 said:


> Very VERY nice !!!!! They're my favorite wheels on anything and everything. Did you use spacers ?


Thanks, no spacers, they are the perfect offset for the car (Sits flush). If you get the 19" peelers off the S5 they would poke since the offset is considerably lower


----------



## Scoobdriver (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey. Sorry to revive an old thread. 

From the uk here. , just put 19" Audi a4 black edition rotor (gun metal) wheels on my Passat cc. 
They are 8.5x19 et43 with a conti 255/35/19 tyre on them. 
I'm on standard springs at the moment , but just purchased the FK ones like yourself. 

How have you got on with them? Any rubbing ? I hardly ever have rear passengers or load in the rear , but a little unsure if they'll be ok with this wider tyre.


----------

